# 3...2...1.... Cuchuflete 6000!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Artrella

*  ¡¡¡Grande Master!!! ....  *

   ... El resto que lo pongan los demás...    ​


----------



## timpeac

Wow Cuchu, and every one of them a good'un!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow, Cuchu. What a milestone. Congrats to you for an abundance of hard work and wise words.


----------



## Benjy

i was going to post a big girly flower. but you would probably think i was being nice =[

fenx fer nothing cuchuchupoo


----------



## jacinta

Hi, Cuchu,

You know how I feel about this congrats page...but I can't resist.  ¡FELICIDADES!


----------



## sergio11

*Great, Cuchuflete! *
*6000 posts! This is an important milestone.  *
*Congratulations!!!!*​ 
You are a very good moderator and fun to read.  Besides, you understand the psychology of the Spanish speaking people very well.  Often your insights are better than those of our own people. 
*Keep up the good work!*


----------



## la grive solitaire

congratulations, cuchuflete!
​http://www.daylilyparadise.com/daylilypictures/daylilypictures.htm​


----------



## alc112

sergio11 said:
			
		

> *Great, Cuchuflete! *
> 
> *6000 posts! This is an important milestone. *
> *Congratulations!!!!*​
> 
> 
> You are a very good moderator  and fun to read. Besides, you understand the psychology of the Spanish speaking people very well. Often your insights are better than those of our own people.
> *Keep up the good work!*


 
You're wrong 
Cuchu is the best moderator 

Congratulations


----------



## DDT

Cuchu, you're
*GREAT!!!?!*​
DDT


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations. It's nice that we have you hear.


----------



## Alfry

Congratulations... no one like you


----------



## Whodunit

_*Hey, Cuchu, now you have the great chance to overtake Artrella!!!*_​
Only 900 posts left.


----------



## beatrizg

Maestro Cuchu,
Agradezco tu ayuda generosa y te felicito por los seis mil!


----------



## sergio11

alc112 said:
			
		

> You're wrong
> Cuchu is the *best* moderator
> 
> Congratulations


 
Touché! You are absolutely right!


----------



## Agnès E.

Quantity of 6000 is much
And I don't know such
A forero/mod in search
Of fun than the one I'm forced here and now to call... Cuch!


(pardon me, it's late and fiding rhymes is sometimes hard... )


----------



## te gato

Ahhh KIA..

*!!!Congratulations!!!*​and thank you for your ever present wit and candor..
I raise my glass and toast you..
The 'Grand Poo-Bah' of the forum..
Your humor and honesty brighten up..
the dreary days...
Glad you didn't go away!!!

Besos y Abrazos​


----------



## Like an Angel

jacinta said:
			
		

> You know how I feel about this congrats page...but I can't resist. ¡FELICIDADES!


 
The same over here... Mr. Cuchuflungui, what can I say that nobody has wrote or thought about it before, you are a great help, a great person, a great, a great... well the *greatestes, *more than Congratulations I'd say *Thank you* for being there, that is for being here  

Nana


----------



## zebedee

Way to go, Cuchu, keep on trucking...


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.  

ALUNDRA


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations, Mr C. Not many people could write so much and stay so interesting. May your keyboard never rust.


----------



## Cath.S.

Félicitations, 
Monsieur Trait d'Esprit!


----------



## el alabamiano

6000 messages of quality, thanks for the read!


----------



## alc112

His name is Beowulf????!!!!!
Al fin lo sé!!!


----------



## Phryne

Well, as usual, a day late and a dollar short 

*FELICIDADES!!! *

bueno, iba a decir otras cosas lindas como que tenés un gran sentido del humor y sos de una gran humanidad, pero no estoy con ganas de andar chupandote las medias, no después de las gastadas del otro día... jejeje


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡¡¡¡Felicidades, Cuchu!!!!

Eres el orgullo de WR, gracias por estar aquí para todos nosotros.​


----------



## lauranazario

"_It all comes down to wisdom and what you've learned of life
And how you've used that wisdom to unlock
The doors that hold the answers to the universe and more
And let you see the truths that others mock._"
*Source*

My sincerest admiration for your unique brand of wisdom, visible in over 6,000 posts. 

A heartfelt hug,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

Thank you!

 
It is a pleasure and an honor to be able to learn from all of you.

As always, special thanks to Mike Kellogg for all his fine and hard work in providing us with this place.






​


----------



## LV4-26

When I sent my first post on WR forums, guess who gave the first answer ?


FELICITATIONS ET MERCI,

 MONSIEUR 

CUCHU
​6000 posts ?.........Respect, les amis!​


----------



## gaer

Cuchu,

I'm 190 posts late (since you were at 6 190 when I got here, late).

I just left Te Gato's party because I arrived to late there too.

I'm still looking for some cake, but there doesn't seem to be any left here either. 

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*_ 

Gaer


----------



## pinkpanter

Que barbaridad!! 6000 posts!!! MUCHAS FELICIDADES CUCHU!!!!!! besitos y gracias por toda tu ayuda


----------



## rainbow

Dear Mr. Cuchu,
As long as you son't think I'm a submissive person (obsecuente in Spanish - Is that correct?)
receive the various tints from the rainbow.
Cheers!


----------



## Citrus

I've got here incredibly late . . . but as we say (mexicans, that is):
"Más vale tarde que nunca"

*¡¡¡1001 Felicidades!!!*
*Gracias por tu ayuda, *
*y tu disposición para compartir tu ingenio y sabiduría.*​ 
La primera respuesta que obtuve en mi primer post fue tuya y, en parte, eres culpable de que siga rondando este forum.

Again:
*Thamks and Congratulations!!!*​ 
Saludos  
Citrus


----------



## rainbow

rainbow said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. Cuchu,
> As long as you son't think I'm a submissive person (obsecuente in Spanish - Is that correct?)
> receive the various tints from the rainbow.
> Cheers!


 
Did you see my E.T.?
I made this "typo" akas E.T., just to honor you as you made-up that word, remember?


----------

